# Paid Spam - 15 Colnagos for sale



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

I just want to list in the Colnago forum that I have a number of bikes for sale. I paid for an add on this site but I know not everyone checks there regularly. I am a private seller not a shop. 

Full listing (with other bikes)
Colnago - Kestrel - Fuji Bikes - RoadBikeREVIEW.Com

C-50: 
2006 (blue) 56cm frame & fork (could be built) $1000 
2007 (candy) 58 built bike ($2200??) built Record 
2005 (blue & black) 58 built bike ($1250 or best offer) Built Record 


Dream Built with Chorus: 
2007 59 cm bike no wheels ($1200) 
2007 57 cm (2x) bikes no wheels ($1200) 
2007 56 frame & fork, Make an offer 
2006 54 cm bike no wheels ($1200) 
2004 58 cm bike (with dent) no wheels offer 
2004 63 cm bike no wheels ($1200) 

TT bikes 

C-45 54cm top tube $1400 (All Carbon, built Chorus) 

(aluminum main triangle & carbon rear, built Chorus): 
52 cm top tube $1250 
53.5 cm top tube $1250 
55.5 cm top tube $1250 

All aluminum Colnago TT bikes, built Chorus). $950: 
54.5 Top tube 
2x 56 top Tube


----------

